# Early O&W 105?



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for some info on an early O&W manual wind diver from the early 60's.

I'll try and get some scans up later.

Are there any early catalogue images around of these early models and info on movements used, etc.

Cheers for now


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=17722


----------



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

The Paddler said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for some info on an early O&W manual wind diver from the early 60's.
> 
> ...


This is the beastie in question. Any thoughts????


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure what you need to know but here's the catalogue shot.










I have the other two shown but not the one your intrested in so can't say a great deal about it. Quite standard divers style of the period I would say.

Mike


----------

